# Good eBook for Visual C++ 6?



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

so, i found a cd for Visual Studio 6 lying around my Uncle's stack of CDs and i decided to learn Visual C++. I was wondering if there was a good eBook for learning that (for free) somewhere around the net? I hear the one from Sams is supposed to be really good...


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bruce Eckel's a very nice man and offer a online copy of all his text books online for free. He got both C++ and Java books that he has written.

http://www.odioworks.com/46-Bruce_Eckel's_Free_Electronic_Books.html


----------

